# Half price Mobil 1 at Pep Boys



## Luiz1964 (Jan 1, 2005)

I was reading another forum and found it, and I felt sharing with our community , have fun ! : 

By Amal : 

:thumbup: Half price Mobil 1 at Pep Boys 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you buy the cool cars calander at pep boys (usually at the cash register) there are coupons in the center of it (around June) and one of the coupons is for 'Mobil 1 synthetic Buy 3 get 3 free offer good until December 2005'.

The calenders cost a buck... stock up!


----------

